# new bridge grand opening



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

<H1 style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o></H1><P style="TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 1.5in" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1laceName w:st="on">Escambia</st1laceName> <st1laceType w:st="on">County</st1laceType></st1lace> <P style="TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Office of Public Information and Communications<P style="TEXT-INDENT: 0.5in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><st1:address w:st="on"><st1:Street w:st="on">221 Palafox Place, Suite 410</st1:Street>, <st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City> <st1:State w:st="on">FL</st1:State> <st1ostalCode w:st="on">32502</st1ostalCode></st1:address><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = v ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com:vml" /><v:line style="Z-INDEX: 251658240; POSITION: absolute; TEXT-ALIGN: left; LEFT: 0px" id=_x0000_s1026 to="468pt,7.6pt" from="0,7.6pt"></v:line><o></o><BR style="mso-ignore: vglayout" clear=all><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: right 6.5in" class=MsoNormal>January 22, 2010 <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> *For More Information Contact:<o></o>*<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: right 6.5in" class=MsoNormal>News Release# -10-0122Fishing Bridge<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> Keith Wilkins<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: right 6.5in" class=MsoNormal align=right>Neighborhood Redevelopment Branch <P style="TEXT-ALIGN: right; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: right 441.0pt" class=MsoNormal align=right>595-4988<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Grand Opening of Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge<o></o>*<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<o></o>*<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>The Escambia County Neighborhood Redevelopment Branch will host a ribbon cutting ceremony for the Pensacola Bay Fishing Bridge at Wayside Park East on Friday, January 29, at 1 p.m. Access for walk-on and drive-on anglers will be available at 2 p.m. following the ceremony. The fishing bridge will remain open with 24 hour access. <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Starting January 29 through February 28, there will be a grace period with no fees being collected. On March 1,<SUP> </SUP>a fee schedule will be implemented. A salt water license will not be required to fish from bridge; the county has licensed the bridge structure itself for fishing.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>For information about the fishing bridge or the ribbon cutting, contact Neighborhood Redevelopment, 595-4988 or the Recreation Division 475-5220.<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman','serif'; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"># # #<o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: justify; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-layout-grid-align: none" class=MsoNormal><o></o>


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok. :toast


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

i know there is a certain B-I- ITCH of a guy that will say this is not the place to post this and i say to him SUCKOFF.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *olilly (1/28/2010)*i know there is a certain B-I- ITCH of a guy that will say this is not the place to post this and i say to him SUCKOFF.


Dang.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

so whats the report what did you catch?:takephoto

Oh wait you posted this in the WRONG place!:doh and by the way you asked for it right?

That bridge is a huge waist of money, FEMA money used to replace a fishing bridge????

That is the most A$$ backwards thing I have ever heard of!!!:hoppingmad

I say boycott the bridge!!!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *olilly (1/28/2010)*i know there is a certain B-I- ITCH of a guy that will say this is not the place to post this and i say to him SUCKOFF.


nice mouth you got there


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Inshore Your right Not sure who he is talking about But not Called for,Guess he has a Problem with someone but Not the way to Take care of it IMOP!!! Dwayne


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Crappy day for the opening! My buddy went out there and said there were a few traffic jams here and there and a bunch of white trouts being caught. Maybe ill check it out once the hipe has worn down.


----------



## Bowed Up (Oct 4, 2007)

What a great use of FEMA money instead of giving housing to people for over 3 yrs and 28K grants. At least we can see it touch it and better yet use it......


----------

